
Exploiting AMI Aptio Firmware on Example of Intel NUC - transpute
http://blog.cr4.sh/2016/10/exploiting-ami-aptio-firmware.html
======
sroussey
Quite a detailed post. I wonder if these kinds of issues helped push MS into
making their own hardware.

~~~
yuhong
I was wondering what would happen if Intel bought Compaq back in 1991 (when
Rod Canion and Jim Harris was still at Compaq) for a while now. You will
notice that Intel fixed the issue quite quickly.

------
user5994461
Long and detailed, interesting article.

I wish it had an abstract and/or a conclusion. This is really too long for
regular reading.

